# Elk Permits Online Only



## Critter

How many folks are going to be taken by surprise when they go down to the local DOW office and find that the permits are online only starting 7/16????

https://wildlife.utah.gov/news/utah...-sold-online-this-year-beginning-july-16.html


----------



## RemingtonCountry

I have some money in my pocket that says their website crashes and people will have trouble all day tomorrow..


----------



## Critter

That's a sucker bet..


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Back to the topic, I think they've done a pretty good job letting everyone know it is online only. However, there will be people that do go in and will be sorely disappointed. Hopefully they go soon enough to figure it out while there are still tags to be sold!


----------



## Critter

There are still a lot of hunters out there that don't use a computer or smartphone. 

My brother in law is one of them. If it wasn't for others keeping him up on what is going on he would just head down to the DOW office and walk in. He even has others do his applications and licenses.


----------



## stripey22

Anybody know what time they start selling online tomorrow?


----------



## Critter

It's in the above link. 

You will not be able to enter the queue until 8 a.m


----------



## Ray

Anyone Else gonna buy an archery elk tag first thing in the morning even though you don’t have to?


----------



## stripey22

Just read the article, duh. 8am it is.


----------



## stripey22

Ray said:


> Anyone Else gonna buy an archery elk tag first thing in the morning even though you don't have to?


I wonder if there is any chance that enough people could buy these tags to make the division stop selling them? I can't imagine that could happen but this year seems like everything is working very differently.


----------



## pollo70

I will be online trying to purchase a any Bull tag at 8:00am.


----------



## Vanilla

stripey22 said:


> I wonder if there is any chance that enough people could buy these tags to make the division stop selling them? I can't imagine that could happen but this year seems like everything is working very differently.


Are you talking just archery?


----------



## stripey22

Vanilla said:


> stripey22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if there is any chance that enough people could buy these tags to make the division stop selling them? I can't imagine that could happen but this year seems like everything is working very differently.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking just archery?
Click to expand...

Yes just the archery only tags.


----------



## olibooger

Ray said:


> Anyone Else gonna buy an archery elk tag first thing in the morning even though you don't have to?


Hahahahahah 
+1!


----------



## TPrawitt91

stripey22 said:


> Yes just the archery only tags.


They are unlimited


----------



## Lone_Hunter

I predict I will be somewhere around the 1000th person in the queue at 8:01 tomorrow morning. Last year it took at least 20 minutes to buy my tag. This year, .... everything is different this year. I'll be surprised if there are any tags available after two weeks, if not sooner. Excepting archery of course.


----------



## Critter

Naaa there will still be some left come the first of September

Any bull will sell out a lot quicker


----------



## Lone_Hunter

I hope your right. I've got the impression we are going to see A LOT more hunters this year trying to get meat in the freezer due to shortages related to covid. I know I am. I've got it in my head, I've got to do my absolute best/hardest in getting the freezer filled. At least when the season's over, and I fail miserably, I know I did my best.


----------



## Critter

If people really wanted to fill the freezer they should go out and buy half a beef and a hog.

If the tags do sell out quickly there may be a lot of disgruntled first or seldom time elk hunters out there 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

There is not a meat shortage. Lots of beef available if one wants.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Yup, your right. I must be smoking some peyote or something.


----------



## shaner

Who wishes the multi-season elk tag would be made obsolete?
Am I the only one?


----------



## Lone_Hunter

I'm buying one. If I fill it during archery ... again... it will be the last one I buy.


----------



## Vanilla

Lone_Hunter said:


> Yup, your right. I must be smoking some peyote or something.


No, just letting a fear cloud your reasonable sensibility at the moment. Meat section was absolutely filled at Wally World in Springville today. You could have purchased as much as you wanted. It was all overpriced, but still available. Multiple places selling cows and pigs right now too.

I'd prefer an elk for my freezer, personally. But the option for buying at the store is still available. Widely available.


----------



## KineKilla

I enjoyed but did not maximize my use of the multi-season spike tag. My combo license expired today wouldn't ya know it.

I will be waiting until next week to buy a ms permit this year. If I buy one at all. Between the DH, Goat and my friend's late LE Elk tag I already have a pretty full schedule.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7

Currently working on hacking the site so I can lock everyone out except for myself until I purchase all my stuff lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist

Who wishes the multi-season elk tag would be made obsolete?
Am I the only one?

The DWR is making some x-tra $$ off of the tags. I think they should have a cap on how many they sell. The same as any bull and spike bull units. Have a quota of 10,000 tags for each area 10K for any bull, 10K for spike and 10K for multi-season.


Oh ya, make ALL tags part of the draw and go back to the money for ALL tags paid at time of application. Shorten the time of intense waiting for draw results to 2-3 weeks. And have the application period AFTER the hunt dates and numbers have been set in stone. Shorten the application time frame to 2 weeks as well.


----------



## KineKilla

What's so wrong with the DWR making additional money off of tag sales?

Those permits pull from the gs tag numbers I believe so really it isn't going to increase or decrease opportunity for anyone is it?

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wasatch

Funny, it's 7:41 AM and I am currently 3653rd in line...!


----------



## middlefork

It would be interesting to see the harvest data for Multi season hunters versus one season hunters. I'm sure they would take a good hard look if it got too high. I still am a believer that it is not *ALL*about the money.

Taxidermist, they are already capped. They are included in the general caps. I guess you want to add another block of hunters.

I thought everyone is already complaining about over crowding.


----------



## Humpy

Can’t even get through to buy a tag as of 7:56


----------



## Vanilla

Humpy said:


> Can't even get through to buy a tag as of 7:56


Ha! Can't even get on the main website. Well done Utah. Well done.


----------



## Vanilla

Get used to seeing a lot of this!


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Yup. This time last year, you could at least get the page to load. Not so now. I still think the tags are going to be gone within two weeks.


Going to be a circus in the mountains this year, and a lot of new hunters bumping the elk around all over the place.


----------



## cedar

I am 19142th in line


----------



## Brettski7

I’m sitting at 6887 right now


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pollo70

the website keeps giving me a can't connect message, it's a joke.. no Bueno !


----------



## Humpy

How do you know where you guys are sitting, can’t even get through to the main page? What time did everyone get on this morning?


----------



## flyfisher20

I still can't even get on the site


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pollo70

Humpy said:


> How do you know where you guys are sitting, can't even get through to the main page? What time did everyone get on this morning?


 I am at work on my computer and been trying since 8:00am and still no luck!


----------



## Trooper

I can't even win the "get in line" lottery!


----------



## 3arabians

12065th in line right now!


----------



## rtockstein

Holy moly. I'm 33390th in line. I unfortunately can't sit at my desk monitoring my progress all day long.


----------



## Ray

I'm sitting at 33,123 in line hahahahah


----------



## Trooper

You can get in line via the app... would have been nice to know half an hour ago! But, I am only 34,776th in line!


----------



## Humpy

Hope some elk tags are left when I finally get through. Sitting at 27898th now that I am through to the website.


----------



## Wasatch

Dang! I hesitated for about 1 minute trying to decide whether to buy archery or multi season and my session timed out! Gotta be quick apparently. Currently sitting at 16580th in line...


----------



## 2full

I just got in line,,,,,,,,
I'm number 38,020. 

This is a joke.


----------



## Kwalk3

37874


----------



## justismi28

Is anyone actually seeing the queue move? I've been 4051 for about 20 minutes now. Started at like 8000, but haven't moved in a long while.


----------



## Brettski7

Yea I’m stuck at 3707 now. Hope it didn’t crap out. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy

2full said:


> I just got in line,,,,,,,,
> I'm number 38,020.
> 
> This is a joke.


That's more than available tags isn't it?

Got mine, I could not get in with my computer so I used the DWR app on the phone and got right in. was 5800 and took about 15 minutes to get to the site and another 10 to fill out the app and purchase. I started at 7;58


----------



## Hunter Tom

Is there a number sold counter any where?


----------



## Ray

HA! just got in line on my laptop, I'm 50,000 in line


----------



## bowgy

justismi28 said:


> Is anyone actually seeing the queue move? I've been 4051 for about 20 minutes now. Started at like 8000, but haven't moved in a long while.


My friend started at 7:40 and I started at 7:58 and we got ours at about the same time.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

59,121st in line. LOL


----------



## Trooper

bowgy said:


> That's more than available tags isn't it?
> 
> Got mine, I could not get in with my computer so I used the DWR app on the phone and got right in. was 5800 and took about 15 minutes to get to the site and another 10 to fill out the app and purchase. I started at 7;58


I hate you I had 3 computers trying to load the website for 15 minutes starting at 7:55. It didn't cross my mind to try the App until 8:15, but then I got right in. 20 minutes later, I am down to 29,848. You just love to see a season swing on your choice of computer vs app. But I AM LUCKY! I work on a computer.

How is this even remotely fair to be people who can't take a "license break"?


----------



## RandomElk16

Wow. This is a freaking joke. 


Yay Utah....


----------



## wapati

Hahaha, finally got there, filled out all my info, made selections, clicked next to pay and booted me out to 58,072 in line


----------



## Trooper

So... I accidentally let my phone go to sleep after half an hour... now it seems stuck? Do I leave and start over or what? Anyone?


----------



## Brettski7

Anyone else still stuck on a number and haven’t moved in a while?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## backcountry

Sadly no more or less fair than taking a break to go to a store like it's always been. COVID-19 just expedited the inevitable. 

I got in but I'm just below 34k now. Hopefully enough people give up for me to have a chance but even then who knows if the proper tag will be available.


----------



## bowgy

Trooper said:


> I hate you I had 3 computers trying to load the website for 15 minutes starting at 7:55. It didn't cross my mind to try the App until 8:15, but then I got right in. 20 minutes later, I am down to 29,848. You just love to see a season swing on your choice of computer vs app. But I AM LUCKY! I work on a computer.
> 
> How is this even remotely fair to be people who can't take a "license break"?


Yes I was still trying to get on with my desktop while I was in line for the 15 minutes on my phone and never could get in with the desktop.


----------



## Isuckathunting

I finally got through. Number 67,643


----------



## wapati

Hang tight, your almost there!


----------



## Trooper

Has anyone had a "stuck" number become "un-stuck" or do I need to re-log?


----------



## Kwalk3

Trooper said:


> Has anyone had a "stuck" number become "un-stuck" or do I need to re-log?


My number hasn't updated at all


----------



## Humpy

I didn’t even have to fill anything out, clicked buy tags and it put me right in line, now it’s just a waiting game.


----------



## bowgy

I was supposed to be on the mountain working by 7:00, I thought I would just buy mine later today.

Glad I changed my mind and came in to the office first.


----------



## Brettski7

Kwalk3 said:


> My number hasn't updated at all


Mine either. Just got in on iPad as backup

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## backcountry

I'm guessing many western states are experiencing the same. Makes me wonder why we moved from a state in which white tails are considered rodents 😳😁

I wonder how many of the 30k in front of me as duplicates from using multiple computers?


----------



## Kwalk3

Brettski7 said:


> Mine either. Just got in on iPad as backup
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My number hasn't updated but the status bar is showing progress, so I'm still hopeful it will put me through


----------



## Brettski7

Kwalk3 said:


> My number hasn't updated but the status bar is showing progress, so I'm still hopeful it will put me through


I noticed the same here actually.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3

backcountry said:


> I'm guessing many western states are experiencing the same. Makes me wonder why we moved from a state in which white tails are considered rodents &#128563;&#128513;
> 
> I wonder how many of the 30k in front of me as duplicates from using multiple computers?


Hopefully 29K?


----------



## bowgy

Just tried the phone app out of curiosity and got right in 92,785 in line then just got right back out, the number was not dropping.


----------



## tflee42

I drew 0 tags this year, and now i am sitting 43,140 in line... Perfect


----------



## Isuckathunting

bowgy said:


> Just tried the phone app out of curiosity and got right in 92,785 in line then just got right back out, the number was not dropping.


Nearly 100k in line. This is craziness. I thought there would be a lot but not like this. At this rate I'm wondering if there will be tags left by about 11 a.m.


----------



## moabxjeeper

This is an absolute joke. I was in queue at 7:45, it let me in a bit before 8 and the tags weren't there yet. I accidentally clicked something and it kicked me out and put me back in queue. Let me in again just after 8. The tags were there. I added the one I wanted to my cart. As soon as I clicked on my cart, it said "session timed out" and kicked me out to about 30,000th in line. Come on man...


----------



## 3arabians

Ugh! Error processing payment message! Now calling 800# that rings busy! Got in the queue on the phone expected wait time over 60 minutes......SOB!!!! What a F-N disaster!!!!!


----------



## Kwalk3

If tags go on sale at 8 they shouldn't allow people into the queue before that. Or if they do, they should let us know when.


----------



## moabxjeeper

3arabians said:


> Ugh! Error processing payment message! Now calling 800# that rings busy! Got in the queue on the phone expected wait time over 60 minutes......SOB!!!! What a F-N disaster!!!!!


Check your credit card/email before you try to deal with them. I've had that happen before and it actually went through.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Totally agree @Kwalk3. I logged in a minute after 8 and ended up 20K in line. In previous years the servers wouldn't even respond. If they built it in such a way to allow for a queued line, they should have made that known. My number hasn't changed in 30 minutes...


----------



## Groganite

wouldnt add hunt to cart..booted...ELK HUNTING MATTERS.. LETS GET OUR BOWS AND HEAD TO DWR WITH SOME RED PAINT!!!


----------



## 3arabians

No charge on my CC. FYI only 2100 general any weapon tags were left when I was attempting my purchase.


----------



## backcountry

Still moving but not fast anymore. 

Sorry to those dealing with processing payment errors. That's bogus.


----------



## cedar

Error processing payment here


----------



## Hoopermat

7:45 got a pots at 5400th in line. But 20 min later got my tag.


----------



## backcountry

3arabians said:


> No charge on my CC. FYI only 2100 general any weapon tags were left when I was attempting my purchase.


Any bull?


----------



## 3arabians

moabxjeeper said:


> 3arabians said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh! Error processing payment message! Now calling 800# that rings busy! Got in the queue on the phone expected wait time over 60 minutes......SOB!!!! What a F-N disaster!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Check your credit card/email before you try to deal with them. I've had that happen before and it actually went through.
Click to expand...

OMG! Charge came through!! Whew!


----------



## 3arabians

backcountry said:


> 3arabians said:
> 
> 
> 
> No charge on my CC. FYI only 2100 general any weapon tags were left when I was attempting my purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> Any bull?
Click to expand...

Ya sorry. Any bull. Probably gone by now.


----------



## brisket

*146,535th!*

What a joke.


----------



## Brettski7

Number finally updated to 409


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Totally agree @Kwalk3. I logged in a minute after 8 and ended up 20K in line. In previous years the servers wouldn't even respond. If they built it in such a way to allow for a queued line, they should have made that known. My number hasn't changed in 30 minutes...


Yeah, I mean there was no notification of a queue that I saw. Glad my buddy told me when he did.

Worst case scenario is that I don't buy a multi-season tag and just get an unlimited archery tag, but it frustrates me when there isn't any information on how things are going to be run. Not surprising, but still aggravating.


----------



## Kwalk3

Brettski7 said:


> Number finally updated to 409
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mine just updated to 3409


----------



## Groganite

Let me just clear my schedule...Contacting Hackerman now..


----------



## kbeiler17

I got lucky and got my tag after a payment processing error. Had to go back to the beginning and enter all my info a second time. The craziest thing is that while I was in line, a buddy jumped me in the order and got into the system first. When I first logged on, I was 12,173rd in line, and he was something like 16,500. How did they create a queue where people can inadvertently cut in front of someone else? Bizarre.


----------



## Brettski7

Kwalk3 said:


> Mine just updated to 3409


Went from 60k to 3412 on iPad in one update

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Groganite

somehow i just jumped 90k people in line.. from 92k to 1323..


----------



## justismi28

This queue system is jacked...I had one browser open since just before 8 and was stuck at 4051st in line for over an hour. It jumped me up 967. 
I had another browser open that had me at 36600ish that when I jumped moved me to 600. I opened that second browser window 35 minutes after I opened the first, and yet it's now higher in the queue than my original.

People are getting hosed and don't realize it.


----------



## Ray

Now I'm at 1928


----------



## cedar

3arabians said:


> OMG! Charge came through!! Whew!


My credit card got hit but i accidentally pushed the exit payment Button.not sure if i get my tag or not


----------



## Ray

oh, 1891 after that last update


----------



## Brettski7

This is garbage I’m ready to go to bed. Just got off work


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter

I have to laugh at myself, when I was bitching last year at being 1,6300 or so in the queue.


edit: currently 2,400ish or so. Started at 65,000 ish.


----------



## backcountry

Groganite said:


> somehow i just jumped 90k people in line.. from 92k to 1323..


Seriously? Ugh. I was never more than 40k and jumped to 2600 but that's jacked to have the system skipping people forward. I'm guessing most are sold out but sticking around to find out.

I'm not holding out much hope for accountability on this though. But if its as bad as our computers are showing, and that's a big IF, than I would hope to see resignations.


----------



## Kwalk3

They won't do anything about it. They'll put out some statement about unanticipated website traffic and demand.....


----------



## Lone_Hunter

This demand far exceeds even my pessimistic expectations. I was sure the tags would sell out within two weeks. Now i'ts looking like two hours.
For many reasons I knew there was going to be more hunters this year...... but daaaannngggg.-O,-


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Started at 128,339 and now i'm at 1,071!


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Good luck.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Not a chance i'll get an any weapon, I just want to get my archery tag!


----------



## backcountry

Demand makes sense but this is definitely is wild. 

I held out hope the line jumping was just syncing rates but my number is constantly updating and I'm way behind people who were at 90k now. Plus a friend got into queue at 750, which is bad enough, but is also behind those people who came in late. 

This is pitiful.


----------



## Kwalk3

Are any bull/any weapon tags capped at all for nonres?


----------



## Sarnt5m0kr

Started a 22000ish and by the time I purchased my tag the site said 14000+ still available.


----------



## brisket

Sarnt5m0kr said:


> Started a 22000ish and by the time I purchased my tag the site said 14000+ still available.


Spike or any bull?


----------



## Lone_Hunter

backcountry said:


> Demand makes sense but this is definitely is wild.
> 
> .


I saw it coming, I just didn't appreciate how bad it *really *is going to be.

I used to work in IT in an internet security company. I got used to gauging the pulse of what is going on digging around the internet. Maybe my heads getting big, but I predicted a couple of "runs" in the past. I saw this one coming, I just didn't think it was going to be this bad.


----------



## Sarnt5m0kr

Spike


----------



## Brettski7

Got it. Multi season any bull. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7

I was not aware they had OTC bison though I would have taken the other course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter

I wonder which is more accurate on the holding page, the number, or the bar.


----------



## PHall

So i started at 28k, and my friend started at 40k, with another buddy starting at 100k, im now at 1800, they are both sub 1k after some big bump, so at least its keeping you in the right place?


----------



## Lone_Hunter

All I know is that bar is almost to the end, and my pulse is starting to race. LOL
edit: this is worse then online auctions.


----------



## Kwalk3

Lone_Hunter said:


> All I know is that bar is almost to the end, and my pulse is starting to race. LOL
> edit: this is worse then online auctions.


Don't get too excited. My Bar has been at the end for 10 minutes......for the second time.


----------



## Ray

The bar just resets guys


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Kwalk3 said:


> Don't get too excited. My Bar has been at the end for 10 minutes......for the second time.


Joy.....

It just occured to me.
Write your custID and CC number in a txt file on your desktop. Try coping and pasting when it's your turn at bat. That might save precious seconds.


----------



## Brettski7

Does anyone know what that OTC bison tag is. I’m not finding anything in the reg about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justismi28

after 2 hours I finally got mine. Multiseason General Bull. It was showing 10555 left when I added it to my cart.


----------



## rtockstein

I wasn't fast enough and it booted me.back to 60883 in line haha


----------



## BAMBAM

Been waiting since 8 am and i'm still 8456. what happened since two years ago. why are otc tags selling so fast am i missing something? might be time to start prepping for duck season.


----------



## Brettski7

Lone_Hunter said:


> Joy.....
> 
> It just occured to me.
> Write your custID and CC number in a txt file on your desktop. Try coping and pasting when it's your turn at bat. That might save precious seconds.


Also you don't have to buy everything at once. I bought my tag and clicked buy another and it reset my 2 mins.

YOU HAVE 2 MINS BTW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rtockstein

I was debating on the multi-season tag. If you have the multi-season elk tag, do you still get to do extended archery? 

That's why I was too slow 😏


----------



## rtockstein

Brettski7 said:


> Does anyone know what that OTC bison tag is. I'm not finding anything in the reg about it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wondering the same thing. That also contributed to me getting booted to the back of the line


----------



## Kwalk3

justismi28 said:


> after 2 hours I finally got mine. Multiseason General Bull. It was showing 10555 left when I added it to my cart.


If there is still 11k any bull tags left, we may all be torturing ourselves for nothing.

Am I reading that right? You bought an any bull tag?


----------



## backcountry

Anybody a Doctor Who fan? Starting to feel like the 2007 Episode "Gridlock". I wonder if Covid-19 is wiping out the surface population while we are stuck here.

Don't use the fast lane!

*I'm a dork.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Kwalk3 said:


> If there is still 11k any bull tags left, we may all be torturing ourselves for nothing.
> 
> Am I reading that right? You bought an any bull tag?


SEveral posts ago, someone said 2200 any leagal weapon tags were left for any bull when they checked out.
If correct, I'd assume any bull is sold out by now.

edit: Glad I renewed my license a couple weeks ago. A few less clicks to make now..... geez.


----------



## Brettski7

Lone_Hunter said:


> SEveral posts ago, someone said 2200 any leagal weapon tags were left for any bull when they checked out.
> 
> If correct, I'd assume any bull is sold out by now.


 Think they said they were number 22000 and there were 14k tags left.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdbright

i am at 59,224 and climbing


----------



## Kwalk3

rtockstein said:


> I was debating on the multi-season tag. If you have the multi-season elk tag, do you still get to do extended archery?
> 
> That's why I was too slow &#128527;


Yes. You do


----------



## justismi28

Kwalk3 said:


> If there is still 11k any bull tags left, we may all be torturing ourselves for nothing.
> 
> Am I reading that right? You bought an any bull tag?


Yes. When I got mine it was showing 10555 left. I took a screenshot that I sent to my brothers as well who were stressing as hard as I was.


----------



## Kwalk3

justismi28 said:


> Yes. When I got mine it was showing 10555 left. I took a screenshot that I sent to my brothers as well who were stressing as hard as I was.


Thanks,

I won't stress too much then. Even though I don't believe the queue numbers, I should still be ok to get my tag.


----------



## Groganite

just got multiseason elk.. as of two minutes ago there was still 10k multi tags left..


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Sweet, I can stop stressing then.
edit: Spike or any bull?


----------



## RandomElk16

I am shocked that I finally get in and there is 9000+ any bull left.


----------



## Ray

2 hours later, I'm 846th in line


----------



## Kwalk3

RandomElk16 said:


> I am shocked that I finally get in and there is 9000+ any bull left.


We might all be losing our minds for nothing....


----------



## Critter

15 pages of this thread and not one top of the page? 

Where VB and Johnny?


----------



## Lone_Hunter

1476 places in line and a wakeup. 2 hrs and 15 minutes thus far.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

201st in line... Palms are sweaty and my heart is racing.. Credit card is laying in front of me, though i don't need it for I've looked at it so many times the numbers are ingrained in my memory..


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Kwalk3 said:


> We might all be losing our minds for nothing....


Hopefully. But seriously, the numbers in the queue.. as far as I know, is new.


----------



## Brettski7

Anyone have info on that OTC Bison? TOTP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7

RemingtonCountry said:


> 201st in line... Palms are sweaty and my heart is racing.. Credit card is laying in front of me, though i don't need it for I've looked at it so many times the numbers are ingrained in my memory..


I still had mine out lol just in case. I checked it twice after typing in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backcountry

Did anyone else's status bar update to animated Putin riding Russian Dancing Bears?


----------



## jason21

started at 80k, first update dropped it to 5042 and hasnt updated even though my bar is full. its been stuck like this for a while. Opened a new browser, 112k in line... Are there still plenty of spike multi seasons left?


----------



## Airborne

Holy crap! I had to ya know do some work this morning and didn't get in the Que until a half hour ago and I am sitting at 34,000 in line. I already paid for my dang horses for my any bull elk hunt! If they sell out and I don't get a tag I am going to be one sad puppy! This may just ruin my fall! Trying not to be negative and holding out hope but who would have thought!


----------



## Ray

588th! things are heating up!!! got an extra computer going that's at 683rd, gonna use that one to investigate that buffalo tag


----------



## Kwalk3

Airborne said:


> Holy crap! I had to ya know do some work this morning and didn't get in the Que until a half hour ago and I am sitting at 34,000 in line. I already paid for my dang horses for my any bull elk hunt! If they sell out and I don't get a tag I am going to be one sad puppy! This may just ruin my fall! Trying not to be negative and holding out hope but who would have thought!


Numbers have been going from 30K to under 10k pretty fast, but then seems to slow down from there. I've been stuck at 3,334 for like 30 minutes now. Assuming my number just hasn't updated, but I don't like this.


----------



## brisket

Remaining permits as of 10:09 am:


9,961 Any bull
13,788 Spike
No reason to freak out yet.


----------



## jason21

brisket said:


> Remaining permits as of 10:09 am:
> 
> 
> 9,961 Any bull
> 13,788 Spike
> No reason to freak out yet.


thanks for the update brisket, glad to hear. and im just having a hard time fathoming that there is 120k people currently waiting to buy 22k remaining permits. Are there really that many lookie-lous happening?


----------



## Ray

361 on the phone and 486 on the laptop


----------



## Brettski7

jason21 said:


> thanks for the update brisket, glad to hear. and im just having a hard time fathoming that there is 120k people currently waiting to buy 22k remaining permits. Are there really that many lookie-lous happening?


I think it's more people have multiple tabs open. I had like 4 at one time open.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RemingtonCountry

There are PLENTY of tags still left!


----------



## stimmie78

I’m sitting at 32k+ In line. 10:29...... we’ll see what happens. Probably going to be a draw for general tags next year....


----------



## Lone_Hunter

backcountry said:


> Did anyone else's status bar update to animated Putin riding Russian Dancing Bears?


You just reminded me of something...... (probably political, but funny anyway, )





Which reminded me of these internet classics, enjoy.


----------



## brisket

jason21 said:


> thanks for the update brisket, glad to hear. and im just having a hard time fathoming that there is 120k people currently waiting to buy 22k remaining permits. Are there really that many lookie-lous happening?


Their software sucks. There aren't 120k people actually on right now.


----------



## Kwalk3

jason21 said:


> thanks for the update brisket, glad to hear. and im just having a hard time fathoming that there is 120k people currently waiting to buy 22k remaining permits. Are there really that many lookie-lous happening?


Lots of people(myself included) are in a queue on their phone, ipad and computer. Numbers are inflated for sure.


----------



## reb8600

My app is froze up. Can’t access the web site. This is my last year playing the game


----------



## Kwalk3

My queue hasn't updated since 3334 and people who logged on 1 hr+ after me now have lower numbers. Hoping it's just that my number hasn't updated on my end


----------



## BPturkeys

Sight is working fine...just slow waiting to get on there. *Warning*, you only have 2 minutes of inactivity before they kick you off...be ready w/ choice(s) card number ect.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Seriously fellas, don't panic. Plenty of tags left. I just got 6 multiseason tags and 1 general rifle tag. In the time in the queue, I panicked and got my "hunting crew's" information and bought all of them at once.

Over 13k spike tags still available.
Right around 9k any bull tags still available.


----------



## KRH

UDWR needs to take the extra money they are swiping from people on the multi-season tag to actually get a software system that works for the demand. This is not a new problem!

I am sitting here stuck at the same number for the last two hours when I have friends who got in the queue way after me and have gotten their tags. I am sure I am not the only one.


----------



## Critter

I believe that the OTC bison tag is going to be a big joke in the end. 

If you purchase the OTC tag you loose all of your accumulated bison points and are pretty much done with bison. 

Then there is the hunt. I believe that if you don't have access to the private in Nine Mile or access to Range Creek or have a outfitter that has access to them you will be SOL. 

But then that is just my opinion. I hope that lots and lots of hunters purchase that OTC tag.


----------



## Critter

I'll be the first


TOP


----------



## gdog

I got through in about 30 mins. Bought a few buddies tags at the same time. As mentioned lot of tags left.

Here's the link direct to the license purchasing:https://wildlifelicense.utah.gov/hflo/ , instead of trying to get through the DWR homepage first.


----------



## Kwalk3

Can you buy tags for more than one person when you get in?


----------



## Lone_Hunter

679.


Bar has been pegged.


So my question has been answered, the number is more accurate then the bar. :mrgreen:


----------



## gdog

Kwalk3 said:


> Can you buy tags for more than one person when you get in?


yes


----------



## 3arabians

brisket said:


> Remaining permits as of 10:09 am:
> 
> 
> 9,961 Any bull
> 13,788 Spike
> No reason to freak out yet.


Yup sorry everyone it was me that said 2100 any bull earlier. I wasn't reading the right number obviously. Glad I could contribute to the chaos though &#128514;


----------



## flyfisher20

Started at about 78,000th in line. Been sitting at 2,712th for about 90 minutes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prumpf

Where is the freaking express lane for 1 item or less?!


----------



## reb8600

I have been almost three hours. Had to use their app because my internet is down and can’t access the site on the phone. It is froze up and not moving


----------



## prumpf

Ohh 228k and almost there.... I will give it a few min then 😂


----------



## DallanC

LOL...










-DallanC


----------



## Isuckathunting

I hopped in line at 8:45 and still haven't gotten in. Started at 66,000 moved to 4,000 once and then it pushed me back to 17,000 for some reason. No idea what's going on. I'm not too worried about getting a tag but still a little frustrating for sure.


----------



## Slayer

My que number is staying at 23,000 and not updating but the bar keeps moving to the right. Been waiting over an hour.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

470. Coming up on 3 hours now. Good thing I have no place to be, no thanks to covid.


----------



## Ray

Got a multiseason tag, there was 8,000+ any bull tags left. I was trying to dig into the buffalo OTC tag, wouldn't even let me view it.. said "restricted" since I didn't complete some course.


----------



## cdbright

keep hunting other states i guess


----------



## jason21

flyfisher20 said:


> Started at about 78,000th in line. Been sitting at 2,712th for about 90 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i feel like there system is doing a cumulative total at first, then after the refresh it gives you the real queue number you are at.... i mean its definetly not the worst system ive seen, but its close


----------



## Bax*

A forum member / friend is trying to buy his tag. The system is working great as you can see


----------



## Trooper

Made it to 700... internet dropped for a second, back to 200,000...


----------



## RandomElk16

Last I was in it was 9k Any Bull and 13k Spike left. 

My dad bought our tags(he was in the system earlier), then I bought both of my brother-in-laws once my spot came lol. 



I was in line from 845 and bought their tags at 1030 and that was the number of tags remaining. So something weird is going on.


----------



## jason21

This thread should b called "misery needs company"


----------



## BAMBAM

jason21 said:


> This thread should b called "misery needs company"


agreed


----------



## Lone_Hunter

jason21 said:


> This thread should b called "misery needs company"


THat fits, cause this IS miserable.

41.


----------



## RandomElk16

Anti-hunters trying to jam the system? 

Not hard to do with the DWR wonderful technology. You could code a program to do that.


----------



## shaner

Be grateful there is not a $10 fee for the ‘opportunity’ to be able to purchase your tag online.
Oops, I shouldn’t have typed that.
Probably just gave someone an idea on how to increase revenue for next year.

On the flip side, who needs to buy a new keyboard after today...


----------



## APD

Driving thru Wyoming now. It's quite the task to try to get a tag without good cell service. Any chance these are all bots taking up que


----------



## Kwalk3

My queue has been stuck on 3334 for an hour. However, my buddy got through and was able to grab my multi-season tag. All is well.


----------



## CPAjeff

Almost there!!!


----------



## Airborne

Well this is just dumb! I have been waiting for over an hour now and am sitting at 32,737 in line. If the DWR isn't capable enough to handle web traffic they need to do multiple draws and move everything to draws. I am fortunate to be working on a computer but I feel bad for the folks who can't do this and plan on logging in this evening to buy permits-> Permits that won't be available. Heck! there is a good chance I won't get a permit at this rate!


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Took me 3 hours, but I got my tag.


I tried to grab a screenshot, but somehow the buffer on my system got cleared, so I lost the screen grab, and I was too chicken to hit alt printscreen to grab the active window. Anyway I don't remember how many multiseason spike tags were left (11K to 13K), but any bull elk multiseason were down to 8,000 and some change.


System was laggy once logged in, and it failed to proccess my payment the first time. I find it funny as I was gritty my teeth saying, "Take my money!"


----------



## Slayer

CPAjeff said:


> Almost there!!!


"Hang tight! You are almost there..."

Its been an hour and a half for me but I'm "almost there" too!!!


----------



## taxidermist

Its looking like the Archery hunt is going to be overcrowded as all get out this year. LOL


----------



## backcountry

I got booted to 29k as I had a nurse helping my MIL which took my attention away from touching screen enough to prevent it from sleeping. Lost 27500 places -O,-


----------



## Lone_Hunter

backcountry said:


> I got booted to 29k as I had a nurse helping my MIL which took my attention away from touching screen enough to prevent it from sleeping. Lost 27500 places -O,-


Exact reason I gave up on using my phone. Once that screen locks up after 2 mins, your starting over.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

taxidermist said:


> Its looking like the Archery hunt is going to be overcrowded as all get out this year. LOL


I wonder how many hunters we can squeeze into the extended archery unit this year. I don't want to find out, but I probably will find out.


----------



## 3arabians

Kwalk3 said:


> My queue has been stuck on 3334 for an hour. However, my buddy got through and was able to grab my multi-season tag. All is well.


YES!!!!


----------



## prumpf

Once you are in you can log back in with a different ID and buy tags for family, friends etc....

I am the only one that hunts but it shouldn’t allow you to do anyone else besides your kids that are under 18. Just my opinion


----------



## Chil55

I got on at 7:59. It took me 10 minutes to get the website to actually load and got in the queue at 8:09. Started at about 45,000 and jumped to 2,771 about 2 hours ago and it hasn't moved since. The automatic countdown is still running but the number hasn't changed in over 2 hours. I wonder if I'm even still in line lol


----------



## flyfisher20

Got booted to the back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backcountry

Lone_Hunter said:


> Exact reason I gave up on using my phone. Once that screen locks up after 2 mins, your starting over.


Wish I had done it sooner. Switched to computer = 350k. Though that switched to 280k within a few minutes.

Just started with phone so didn't want to lose my place.

What a joke.

Phone calls from friends are getting complete lack of accountability. You can't funnel people into such a dysfunctional system and then not accept accountability without losing complete respect from users and that fuels a pretty nasty cycle. But we've been there for a while from what I can tell.


----------



## maverick9465

I was 700 in line (after waiting for two and half hours) and all the sudden I was at 352,610!


----------



## Kwalk3

RemingtonCountry said:


> I have some money in my pocket that says their website crashes and people will have trouble all day tomorrow..


Prophetic.....


----------



## Trooper

Both of my numbers have stopped moving. Has anyone had something come "un-frozen" or should I just re-start- again?


----------



## BAMBAM

finally got in after 3.5 hours of waiting. there were 7100:-? tags for general bull left when i checked out. tried to screenshot it but it failed. good luck yall


----------



## backcountry

Well, I know for a fact that the Govenor's office has been notified and their IT department is talking to the "person" in charge. I have sympathy for the person but as project manager the buck has to stop with someone and accountability can be tough. I never want to be the person at the top for that reason but you don't treat people like this.

Agggggh.....phone didn't go to sleep or change pages and now its at 225k.


----------



## Critter

Sure am glad that I hunt elk in Colorado in areas that the tags are unlimited. But you do have to shoot a bull that has 4 pts or more to be legal. 

None of this spike nonsense.


----------



## StillAboveGround

What a joke (jokes on us)... have gotten to login page twice... and kicks back out... Now over 385,000 and holding...


Edit....
Finally cycled back around... were over 6,000 Anybull and over 12,000 spike tags at 12:20 16th...


Good luck


----------



## Kwalk3

Critter said:


> Sure am glad that I hunt elk in Colorado in areas that the tags are unlimited. But you do have to shoot a bull that has 4 pts or more to be legal.
> 
> None of this spike nonsense.


I would love it if we had more any bull units to hunt bulls on even with APRs. However, the same people that won't support or allow that to happen are the same folks complaining about spike hunts existing in the first place.


----------



## RandomElk16

prumpf said:


> Once you are in you can log back in with a different ID and buy tags for family, friends etc....
> 
> I am the only one that hunts but it shouldn't allow you to do anyone else besides your kids that are under 18. Just my opinion


You have always been able to "purchase for a different customer" anyways - so you really could do it all in one session if you want. So that is not a huge thing, I don't think.


----------



## Airborne

I finally got my elk tag! At 11:35 AM there were 7,000 tags available, I'm attaching my screen shot. Good luck out there, once my que # got below 20k it went pretty fast so maybe they are getting something fixed--What a stressful morning!


----------



## CPAjeff

Maybe the DWR should have kept some more of the Expo application fees and conservation permit funds to upgrade the IT systems . . .


----------



## backcountry

It has been a thing for most licenses (buy for multiple people) but to be honest, without any resentment too those who have used it today, it should not exist during queues like this. But it is what it is. 

Not exactly how I hoped to spend my day. Notifying my wife she should plan on cooking dinner at this rate.


----------



## jason21

for some reason my computer browser just smoked thru. From 112k to login page in like 5 minutes. Got in, plenty of spikes left roughly 12k, any bulls were around 7k


----------



## backcountry

Ugh, I jumped from 102k to 292?

I think I learned math wrong; I don't get this new fangled stuff.


----------



## olibooger

They wouldnt stop selling archery elk tags would they?


----------



## RemingtonCountry

RandomElk16 said:


> You have always been able to "purchase for a different customer" anyways - so you really could do it all in one session if you want. So that is not a huge thing, I don't think.


I just bought tags for 7 people in one session, you can definitely do that! Just don't sit idle for more than 2 minutes and you're golden!


----------



## Formerridgerunner

Just got ours bought. About 7000 bull and 12000 spike left. Got logged in about 2 hours ago. Not sure the numbers mean much because last I looked I was about 32465 in line, went back a couple minutes later and it had me to the personal info page. Quite a joke.


----------



## brisket

Chil55 said:


> I got on at 7:59. It took me 10 minutes to get the website to actually load and got in the queue at 8:09. Started at about 45,000 and jumped to 2,771 about 2 hours ago and it hasn't moved since. The automatic countdown is still running but the number hasn't changed in over 2 hours. I wonder if I'm even still in line lol


It's probably stuck at this point. Maybe keep that browser open, but start a new session in a different browser. Or open up the page in a private or incognito tab to start a new session.


----------



## one4fishing

This feels kinda like the t.p. crisis.


----------



## backcountry

Got ours. Still 12k left.

That was ridiculous.


----------



## Ray

one4fishing said:


> This feels kinda like the t.p. crisis.


It's the great tag crisis of 2020


----------



## jason21

Ray said:


> It's the great tag crisis of 2020


its so ironic that we all have to wait inside on our computer screens to pay for our permission to go outside.... (this is satire for those who wanna get on me)


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Ray said:


> It's the great tag crisis of 2020


2020 is just an all around crappy year. Hopefully 2021 will be better.


----------



## KineKilla

19,233rd in line. No thanks.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

KineKilla said:


> 19,233rd in line. No thanks.


Don't go anywhere. I was literally like 315,000th in line and it bumped me to 2000.


----------



## Ray

Lone_Hunter said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the great tag crisis of 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 is just an all around crappy year. Hopefully 2021 will be better.
Click to expand...

It will be brother, life is a pendulum, swinging from one extreme to the other, never staying at one point in time for too long. Nothing is permanent, not even covid-19 and face masks. In 5 years, we'll all look back at 2020 and laugh


----------



## backcountry

Definitely stay kinekilla. Something changed in their queue when people started calling the governor. I think it will be much faster than the previous hours.


----------



## Ray

jason21 said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the great tag crisis of 2020
> 
> 
> 
> its so ironic that we all have to wait inside on our computer screens to pay for our permission to go outside.... (this is satire for those who wanna get on me)
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128076; love the perspective


----------



## Critter

I just looked at the DOW's Facebook page and they are saying that people are experiencing issues with the site.

The did include a link to go right into the que:

"UPDATE: For anyone who experienced issues while attempting to purchase a remaining permit this morning, we're very sorry for the inconvenience. Unprecedented demand has temporarily caused issues with our online sales system. We are working hard to keep everything running stable.

If you're having a hard time reaching our website, you can get directly in the online line at https://wildlifelicense.utah.gov/hflo/ "


----------



## backcountry

Ha! Unprecedented demand = less than 10k tags sold in 4 hours.

But at least that's a better statement than being told everything was fine around 11 am. 

How did they not prepare for the "onslaught" (what looks at most like 15-20k people this morning) when they forced every sale online?


----------



## backcountry

After today I think this is fair


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Got back in for round two..

Roughly 6000 any bull left
Roughly 12000 spike left


----------



## brisket

12:29 p.m.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Any bets on how long they last? Originally I thought two weeks, now i can't force myself to hazard a guess.


----------



## Critter

Lone_Hunter said:


> Any bets on how long they last? Originally I thought two weeks, now i can't force myself to hazard a guess.


Seeing that only around 800 spike tags have been sold and 7300 any bull tags it looks like it is running about what it would with OTC sales.

The any bull will sell out quicker with the spike tags dragging out for quite a while before they are all gone.


----------



## cdbright

been 21st for about a half hour now, i bet i kicked out


----------



## Ray

Just got on to see what the wait is, not as bad as before


----------



## flinger

I'm taking bids...


----------



## rtockstein

I left my office browser cruising for several hours. It was dropping at a pretty consistent 1000 spots every 25 minutes. I'm now at 619 and it's been stuck for 20 minutes.


----------



## cdbright

it seems it has stopped for everybody


----------



## Vanilla

It was fun to be a part of the poop show this morning just to see how it would go. But I'll go buy one online tomorrow when it settles down. Or the next day. Or next week. 

I laughed when my app showed me at 114,000th in line. There is NO WAY there were that many people trying to get one, as evidenced by how many are still available.


----------



## CPAjeff

Got one!


----------



## muleydeermaniac

Been stuck on 76 for 15 minutes now.


----------



## maverick9465

Just got my spike tag. I went from #200 in line to 303,000 in line. Then I went back to 200,000 in line and it slowly counted down from there. It got to 197th in line and stayed there for 30 minutes. Then it slowly started counting down again. When it got to 5 it automatically refreshed to a new page (which I thought would be the license page), but then it said "page not found." After nearly having my fourth heart attack of the day, I was able to find a way to click through and buy the tag. 

It has been a long day so far. I'm sure it's even longer for the IT people at the DWR.


----------



## taxidermist

Got a tag  But ya, what a "poop show". A buddy just got his and it was showing 4K any bull tags left and about 11K spike.


----------



## reb8600

prumpf said:


> Once you are in you can log back in with a different ID and buy tags for family, friends etc....
> 
> I am the only one that hunts but it shouldn't allow you to do anyone else besides your kids that are under 18. Just my opinion


Buying tags for other people helps keep some of the congestion down. Imaging how bad it would be if every single person was trying.


----------



## rtockstein

Finally. Bought a multi-season.

There were around 4500 or so multi-season left and 11000 spike left. Not sure on general season any bull.


----------



## Ray

This is the fastest I’ve seen the any bull tags go.. 11k sold within 6 hours..


----------



## 3arabians

Attention!!! Anyone who got a payment processing error this morning but then had a pending charge appear and then disappear YOU DO NOT have a tag. Get back in line and buy it again. My wife just got off the phone with the DWR and they said 100% my tag wasn’t coming. I went back in and waited again and made the purchase and got my successful purchase email confirmation this time. 

3500 any bull tags left...

What a day...


----------



## ns450f

I checked the hunting calendar on the website two weeks ago to double check when tags went up for sale. It didn't say anything about online only. I get my draw results emailed but no email regarding this topic....


----------



## Slap That Quack

Got a tag, had to try twice. Started at 33,432. 🤨 no deer just an any bull. Just a little more than 3k left.


----------



## muleydeermaniac

Just got mine. as of 1400 hours, 3,431 any bull tags left!


----------



## backcountry

aren't remaining deer next week?


----------



## Vanilla

I finally got in, and there was just over 11,000 spike tags and just under 4,000 any bull tags left. That was about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Airborne

My bet is general/spike elk tags go to a draw next year with preference points. It really should be placed in the draw and any leftovers after the primary draw should go to a second draw. Many states have multiple draws to sell through their tags--it's a better system than this ****e show. This is not equitable to those that had to work today or for whatever reason could not access the internet.


----------



## Ray

Vanilla said:


> I finally got in, and there was just over 11,000 spike tags and just under 4,000 any bull tags left. That was about 20 minutes ago.


If it goes to a draw I'll just stick with archery, it's what I look forward to the most anyway


----------



## PHall

Or, go resident only for the first week, then nonresidents can purchase? but, too much money on the line there.


----------



## Ray

I bet the any bull tags will be gone by tomorrow


----------



## BradN

Super frustrating to wait on line for 1.5 hours to be stuck at number 673 for 30 minutes. Hey, but it just moved. System must have gone down for a bit.


----------



## Slayer

There was some really weird things going on with this. I finally got a tag after 2.5 hours. Funny thing is my Dad logged on to get a tag 45 minutes after I started and he got his tag way before I did. I also had my wife fire up her computer too about 30 minutes after I first got in the que. Turns out she got in before mine too and got my tag that way!! Something didnt go as planned with the que and the numbers they gave us in line.


----------



## Critter

THE DOW just made a post on their FB account reminding people that archery elk tags are unlimited and that you can purchase them anytime.

Perhaps a bunch of archery hunters are jamming up the system.

For those of you that have a FB account you should like them for their updates 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Packout

All just excuses. We are only talking 40,000 or less tags and at least half that number is available a week or two after they go on sale. Archery tags or high demand is an excuse.


----------



## Ray

I know a lot of archery hunters and I don’t know a single one that’s trying to get their tags today


----------



## flyfisher20

It took 7 hours but I got an any bull multi season (my wife was actually the one that finally made it through). Bro in law just got his any bull general season and there were ~1k left he said. I knew it would be madness, but wasn't expecting this level of craziness today. Move it to a draw next year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

flyfisher20 said:


> Move it to a draw next year?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be careful of what you wish for or you may only be hunting elk every 2 or 3 years if you are lucky.

Or if they go to a random draw you might never draw.


----------



## flyfisher20

Critter said:


> Be careful of what you wish for or you may only be hunting elk every 2 or 3 years if you are lucky.
> 
> Or if they go to a random draw you might never draw.


I'm not wishing for it. Just wondering if they'll entertain the idea after what happened today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

The covid is the reason why it happened like it did today. 

Can you imagine people standing in line at the DOW offices or wherever they could purchase a elk tag trying to "social distance"?

I would imagine that next year it will be back to normal after what happened this year.

That is as long as we are back to normal.


----------



## Vanilla

I sometimes wonder if website crashes and fiascos like this morning are not necessarily purposeful, but preventative measures that could prevent are not taken to drive up interest. 

There is just no chance there were 115,000 people in line this morning like I was told, even if every person was lined up on multiple devices. 

Businesses use this type of stuff all the time. Create a false sense of demand and people will come flocking naturally.


----------



## Kwalk3

flyfisher20 said:


> I'm not wishing for it. Just wondering if they'll entertain the idea after what happened today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems likely. Wyoming's leftover licenses had one year 3-4 years ago where everything got mixed up and people weren't able to check out. Lots of confusion and angry folks.

The next year and ever since, they are part of a leftover draw. Different tags here, but I wouldn't be surprised to see the same thing happen.


----------



## Vanilla

No reason to go to a draw for these tags. Everyone is on a level playing field. 

8 hours later there are still tags available. Thousands of them! No reason to change the process.


----------



## Kwalk3

Vanilla said:


> No reason to go to a draw for these tags. Everyone is on a level playing field.
> 
> 8 hours later there are still tags available. Thousands of them! No reason to change the process.


I hope so. I'd hate to see it go to a draw.

The system is a disaster though.


----------



## Ray

Anyone know how many are left?


----------



## BigT

What a joke!

I hope to get lucky at this point. Just want a general season spike tag for my 16-year old.


----------



## Critter

Wait until midnight tonight and try. 

Last I saw there are still plenty left for spikes.


----------



## BigT

Critter said:


> Wait until midnight tonight and try.
> 
> Last I saw there are still plenty left for spikes.


Finally got through. You are right. There were over 9000 remaining for spike general and multi season.

The general season any bull was down to about 280.

Craziness!


----------



## Vanilla

BigT said:


> What a joke!
> 
> I hope to get lucky at this point. Just want a general season spike tag for my 16-year old.


You'll have weeks to get one of those before they're gone. I am guessing there are still 10,000+ left as of this writing.


----------



## Vanilla

Good to see Big T. 

The any bull tags are going quick. Spike are still plentiful.


----------



## huntinfanatic

Any bull tags just sold out!


----------



## Critter

The any bull have always gone fast, not one or two day fast. But from what I remember they are usually gone by August 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Raptorman

Wow, that is crazy!


----------



## huntinfanatic

Took 8.5 hrs to sell 15k any bull tags. I predict general season elk tags will be going to the draw next year using the same preference point system as general season deer.


----------



## APD

Vanilla said:


> No reason to go to a draw for these tags. Everyone is on a level playing field.
> 
> 8 hours later there are still tags available. Thousands of them! No reason to change the process.


seems like there's a lot of time not used to spread out the frustration.

OTI, used to be OTC, general season elk tags should be sold on their own days. if you split the people trying to gobble up a leftover muzzloader tag that might make elk easier to deal with and stave off going to a leftover draw system like other states.

if it continues to be a problem you can even break up the spike/any bull days.
maybe even do spike resident monday, spike NR tuesday and follow any bull the same.

it's not perfect but seems like a common sense remedy to an easy to solve problem that should have been foreseen....every year but especially this one.


----------



## APD

and i'm pretty bummed i missed out on my any bull multi season. looks like it's archery for me.



fwiw, they were there and then gone. it booted me out of the system when they were gone.


edit: also noticed that i wasn't given an option to purchase a control tag this year. i do have an antlerless tag but wanted to hunt the same area i have my buck tag in which was listed as a control area i believe. if not, my any bull archery should cover that.


----------



## taxidermist

DRAW! DRAW! DRAW! DRAW! and all the money up front. no more $10 app fee!!! I "WISH" FOR THIS!!!!


----------



## Lone_Hunter

I'd hate to see this go to a draw. The way things have gone this year is because of COVID. Eventuanlly with the rising population and people moving into Utah from out of state we will eventually have to go to a draw... but I don't think we're at that point yet...... yet. In the meantime, I really like being able to hunt elk every year, instead of every 2 or 3 years. Is that what some of you want? 

Hopefully calmer heads will prevail, and we'll see how this goes next year.

From where I'm sitting the writing's been on the wall as to what to expect this year. This year it's going to be different, and it's going to be crazy. Going to be a lot of people afield, both recreationalists, old hunters, and alot of new hunters bumping the elk around. 

Any honey holes .. expect people in them, more so this year then last year. People ARE going to find them. Everyone has Onx these days, even the hiker peak bagger types who don't even hunt. If you have any traditional camping spots, if your not already playing musical trailers you might not get it.


This will probably be a pivotal year as hunting goes. A lot of people are in the mountains because of covid, a lot of them probably haven't been the outdoors types in the past, but they may just like it and decide it's their thing now.

After covid passes, there might be a "new normal" as to how many people you can expect to see, how crowded our mountains will now be, and a new level of difficulty in getting a camp. Yeah I know i'm coming off as a negative nancy, but personally, id rather expect the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

I can’t believe they are gone already..


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

****, I guess I’ll get in line for my 3 season spike tag lol.


----------



## Clarq

Here's what I want to see:

- At the same time you apply for other big game tags, you have the option to commit to buy an any bull or spike tag (no extra $10 application fee). These tags would get sent through the mail the same time as the others, after the wildlife board approves them and the draw is run.
- If more than 15,000 people try to buy, do a random draw to see who gets them. No preference points.
- If tags remain, sell the leftovers in July as-is.

It would save everybody a lot of trouble, and I suspect that everyone serious enough to commit to buy in January would get one. The more casual folks like me (who only buy if they don't draw anything else) could fight with everyone else in the summertime.


----------



## Airborne

Everybody in this state can't keep popping out 5 kids and expect things to stay the same!--add in the move ins and here we are. Going to a draw is fair and inevitable. Supply and demand. Nobody wants to only be able to hunt general elk once every three years but when all the tags sell out in 8 hours what ya gonna do when they sell out in 2 hours next year and the system crashes even worse. Put general elk (spike and any bull) in the draw and call it good, treat it like general deer or combine it with general deer--then we really would have to choose! I'll find a way to hunt regardless. I like things orderly and what happened this morning was not orderly--if you had to work a 8-5 job with no access to a computer you were screwed out of an any bull tag--That's not fair no matter how ya cut it.


----------



## goofy elk

What a bunch of BS.
Glad I don't mess with this crap!

Stupid at best.
Spike, any bull hunts in Utah suck.


----------



## Kwalk3

They may "suck" but it beats the hell out of hunting elk in your home state once or twice in a lifetime.....


----------



## backcountry

I don't see a reason to go draw or that it'll be much crazier in mountains. I think it just pushed everyone to buy sooner than normal. And I doubt a meaningful number of people are suddenly going to pick up archery hunting which is really the only place we can increase pressure from last season.

But whoever designed that queue deserves the equivalent of a Golden Raspberry and a public walk of shame. Not only was it an unacceptable waste of time but it was just epically stupid. And I say that as someone who has to live with posting positive first impressions this morning.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

Why did it take me 8 hours to get through the que while others are getting in much quicker?! I was buying a spike tag anyways, but had I been after an any bull tag I would have missed out. This didn’t seem to work well. I’m no computer whiz but there has to be a more reliable way. Glad I got a spike tag at least😁. Happy hunting everyone!


----------



## Clarq

About 7200 spike tags left as of a few minutes ago.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Clarq said:


> About 7200 spike tags left as of a few minutes ago.


Ok, I was wrong. Tags won't be sold out in two weeks this year. They'll be sold out in two days......


----------



## DevilDog09

Get rid of the three season tag and you won’t have this problem. It all started when they introduced the multi season hunt. All the archery only guys decided it would be fun to give the bow a rest and grab a rifle in October, and vica versa...the rifle hunters thought it would be fun to fling some arrows once their short rifle hunt ended. Get rid of the three season tag


----------



## Brettski7

DevilDog09 said:


> Get rid of the three season tag and you won't have this problem. It all started when they introduced the multi season hunt. All the archery only guys decided it would be fun to give the bow a rest and grab a rifle in October, and vica versa...the rifle hunters thought it would be fun to fling some arrows once their short rifle hunt ended. Get rid of the three season tag


Nothing wrong with the 3 season tag. Gives many ample opportunity to hunt and get their kill. A lot of people don't have the luxury of taking two straight weeks off and disappearing into the woods. Some don't have luxury of hunting every weekend. Hell I was gonna miss the first two weeks of archery due to military training and now that it's virtual I at least get the weekends back.

Personally I'd rather buy one tag then buy a hunting license and then buy stamps for archery and stamps for muzzleloader etc., this just takes care of in one swipe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter

I've wondered if how multiseason tags works is deliberate, in that I think it creates less hunting pressure, which makes it so they don't have to cut tags, so the state still gets the money.


----------



## Critter

I know a couple of archery hunters who purchase multiseason elk tags just so that they can get a elk with a rifle if not with the bow. 

Since archery hunting the success rate is so low if you want to go home with a animal you want to hunt them with a rifle also. Archery season is also a great time to scout out where they are hanging and if you don't get one with the bow then go after them in the same place with the rifle. 

That and the state gets more money for just one animal if they are successful.


----------



## Ray

I’m an archery hunter and I got the any bull multi season tag. I’m doing archery in a spike only unit, which I love doing. Then if I don’t get something, I’ll be in the Uintas with a rifle, which I also really enjoy. 

I like the fact that the multi season gives me the opportunity to do two completely different hunts. Honestly, I just want to have as much time in the field as possible and this affords me that opportunity


----------



## Brettski7

Critter said:


> I know a couple of archery hunters who purchase multiseason elk tags just so that they can get a elk with a rifle if not with the bow.
> 
> Since archery hunting the success rate is so low if you want to go home with a animal you want to hunt them with a rifle also. Archery season is also a great time to scout out where they are hanging and if you don't get one with the bow then go after them in the same place with the rifle.
> 
> That and the state gets more money for just one animal if they are successful.


Exactly it's really a win for everyone. Yes I'd rather get one with my bow but my archery is cut short this year unless I qualify for extended archery with the multi season tag. So I'm actually buying a rifle this year for rifle season to increase my hunting opportunity mainly.

Personally I'd probably archery hunt half the rifle season if allowed, which may be idk it's weird here and I don't understand all the rules yet, but the switch to rifle if I wasn't successful. I'm stubborn to a point. First year elk hunting and I'll take any opportunity and advantage at making the kill possible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

The general season elk hunt is a any weapon, so you can use a bow. You do have to wear some hunter orange, camo orange is legal 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## backcountry

Ray said:


> I'm an archery hunter and I got the any bull multi season tag. I'm doing archery in a spike only unit, which I love doing. Then if I don't get something, I'll be in the Uintas with a rifle, which I also really enjoy.
> 
> I like the fact that the multi season gives me the opportunity to do two completely different hunts. Honestly, I just want to have as much time in the field as possible and this affords me that opportunity


Two different tags? I ask as aren't the regions (any vs spike) separate?

If two different tags than why get a multi-season? Sincerely curious on strategy as I'm still a newb in that category.


----------



## Ray

backcountry said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an archery hunter and I got the any bull multi season tag. I'm doing archery in a spike only unit, which I love doing. Then if I don't get something, I'll be in the Uintas with a rifle, which I also really enjoy.
> 
> I like the fact that the multi season gives me the opportunity to do two completely different hunts. Honestly, I just want to have as much time in the field as possible and this affords me that opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> Two different tags? I ask as aren't the regions (any vs spike) separate?
> 
> If two different tags than why get a multi-season? Sincerely curious on strategy as I'm still a newb in that category.
Click to expand...

The archery portion is still treated like a GS archery elk tag, meaning, you can hunt either spike or any bull


----------



## Brettski7

Critter said:


> The general season elk hunt is a any weapon, so you can use a bow. You do have to wear some hunter orange, camo orange is legal
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


That is great news actually. Looks like I'll be a little stubborn this year. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

backcountry said:


> Two different tags? I ask as aren't the regions (any vs spike) separate?
> 
> If two different tags than why get a multi-season? Sincerely curious on strategy as I'm still a newb in that category.


On archery you can only hunt spikes/cows in a spike area or any bull/cow in the any bull area

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7

Ray said:


> The archery portion is still treated like a GS archery elk tag, meaning, you can hunt either spike or any bull


Also good to know.

Might have been mentioned can I hunt during extended archery with a multi season tag?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray

Brettski7 said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> The archery portion is still treated like a GS archery elk tag, meaning, you can hunt either spike or any bull
> 
> 
> 
> Also good to know.
> 
> Might have been mentioned can I hunt during extended archery with a multi season tag?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes sir


----------



## 3arabians

Ray said:


> backcountry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an archery hunter and I got the any bull multi season tag. I'm doing archery in a spike only unit, which I love doing. Then if I don't get something, I'll be in the Uintas with a rifle, which I also really enjoy.
> 
> I like the fact that the multi season gives me the opportunity to do two completely different hunts. Honestly, I just want to have as much time in the field as possible and this affords me that opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> Two different tags? I ask as aren't the regions (any vs spike) separate?
> 
> If two different tags than why get a multi-season? Sincerely curious on strategy as I'm still a newb in that category.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The archery portion is still treated like a GS archery elk tag, meaning, you can hunt either spike or any bull
Click to expand...

Backcountry, Ray is correct but it can get confusing. When you buy a general any bull multi season tag you can hunt the spike only units during the archery season only and kill a spike or cow because it is considered a hunters choice archery tag during archery season. Keep in mind the spike only archery season ends earlier than the any bull archery season by about a week or so then you stay away from spike only and continue on with archery for a week or so in any bull units and then enjoy the Uintas or other any bull areas for any weapon and muzzy hunts. It's a sweet ace up the sleeve that the multi season any bull tag provides.


----------



## KineKilla

You sure? 

I've always thought that the two hunts were entirely separate and that a tag for an any bull area was not vaild on a spike only unit and vica versa.

It'd be a tough go for the state to try to prosecute someone that shot an LE bull on a spike unit because their tag said any bull on it. I could see that happening.



Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## olibooger

1 left

Can a hunter buy a multi season tag and use archery tackle for all season?


----------



## MooseMeat

KineKilla said:


> .
> 
> It'd be a tough go for the state to try to prosecute someone that shot an LE bull on a spike unit because their tag said any bull on it. I could see that happening.


There is so much incorrect about this statement that I'm not going to even try to explain it. So I'll just say 'NO. Not even close to true"

And yes. Any bull tags are valid on spike units during the archery hunt, for cows and spikes only.


----------



## Critter

olibooger said:


> 1 left
> 
> Can a hunter buy a multi season tag and use archery tackle for all season?


Only on the archery and any weapon season. Muzzle loader season only a muzzle loader


----------



## olibooger

Dang that's a bummer. I was hoping the lesser likely success weapon would be allowed during peak elk rut. But I had a feeling that is how it would be. 
Thanks


----------



## Brettski7

Anyone still needing tags you can get right in now without waiting or at least I just did. Also any bull multi are sold out I believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full

This whole thing was a bunch of bull$hit. 

Us working people never had a chance. Tried to get in this am. Was a joke. 
Tried tonight and got: "any bull all sold out". 
Can't believe they all sold already. Take the stinking thing to a draw. 
At least that way EVERYBODY at least gets a CHANCE. 

Us working people get screwed again. 
It is time to retire for sure.


----------



## backcountry

Ray said:


> backcountry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an archery hunter and I got the any bull multi season tag. I'm doing archery in a spike only unit, which I love doing. Then if I don't get something, I'll be in the Uintas with a rifle, which I also really enjoy.
> 
> I like the fact that the multi season gives me the opportunity to do two completely different hunts. Honestly, I just want to have as much time in the field as possible and this affords me that opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> Two different tags? I ask as aren't the regions (any vs spike) separate?
> 
> If two different tags than why get a multi-season? Sincerely curious on strategy as I'm still a newb in that category.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The archery portion is still treated like a GS archery elk tag, meaning, you can hunt either spike or any bull
Click to expand...

Thanks for the education folks. I'm glad I asked as that's a nuance I didn't know about.


----------



## Airborne

2full said:


> This whole thing was a bunch of bull$hit.
> 
> Us working people never had a chance. Tried to get in this am. Was a joke.
> Tried tonight and got: "any bull all sold out".
> Can't believe they all sold already. Take the stinking thing to a draw.
> At least that way EVERYBODY at least gets a CHANCE.
> 
> Us working people get screwed again.
> It is time to retire for sure.


100% THIS!!! I am lucky as I'm a computer monkey at work but our yard guys out working hard in the heat doing the real work had no shot at picking up an any bull tag today with them being sold out by 5PM. I wish we would have seen this coming and moved it to a draw this year but what the DWR can do is move it next year. I feel bad for the guys that were not able to get a tag because of work. I texted several guys about the situation in the morning and offered my help to them. It's really a shame this year and the blue collar guys paid for it. Anybody that says to leave it as first come first served needs to think outside themselves--what if you were a blue collar dude--you would have to put in for a day of PTO just to get your elk tag purchased! It needs to be a draw


----------



## RemingtonCountry

5300 spike only tags as of 11 pm.


----------



## Vanilla

If I was “a blue collar dude” that couldn’t be on a computer earlier today and wanted to hunt elk I would go buy a spike tag right now. 

$50 and you’re hunting elk this year with your weapon of choice. Or $150 and you’re hunting elk this fall on a multi-season tag.

Edit: Remingtoncountry was more succinct and beat me to it. But yep, spot on!


----------



## 2full

I don't want a spike tag. The area my place is in is an any bull. 
Spike tag is no good to me. 
I'll get an archery tag and will be a good hunt. But would like the chance to get the any bull tag.


----------



## Airborne

Vanilla said:


> If I was "a blue collar dude" that couldn't be on a computer earlier today and wanted to hunt elk I would go buy a spike tag right now.
> 
> $50 and you're hunting elk this year with your weapon of choice. Or $150 and you're hunting elk this fall on a multi-season tag.
> 
> Edit: Remingtoncountry was more succinct and beat me to it. But yep, spot on!


You understand there is a difference between hunting spikes and hunting older bulls right? People have a preference and their inability to have access to a computer all day should not be a reason why they have less chance at an opportunity to hunt what they wish. If we followed your line of thinking then let's move the entire deer tag allocation to a first come first served cluster nugget Sale and those who can't park their bums in front of a computer all day should be happy to pick up that left over Coveted box elder Archery tag that night! Seems pretty small minded and selfish to me, but I could believe wrong, it's happened once in before :grin:


----------



## reb8600

Guys that work during the day have options. If they have a stay at home wife, have her do it. Other family or friends can do it for them also. There are always options if you think about it.


----------



## Critter

reb8600 said:


> Guys that work during the day have options. If they have a stay at home wife, have her do it. Other family or friends can do it for them also. There are always options if you think about it.


There may be other options but there really should be no need of them.

Perhaps next year they should only allow people that have android phones access to the tags and then the year after that the ones with Iphones.

The DOW is going to take some heat on this one.


----------



## Vanilla

Airborne said:


> You understand there is a difference between hunting spikes and hunting older bulls right? People have a preference and their inability to have access to a computer all day should not be a reason why they have less chance at an opportunity to hunt what they wish. If we followed your line of thinking then let's move the entire deer tag allocation to a first come first served cluster nugget Sale and those who can't park their bums in front of a computer all day should be happy to pick up that left over Coveted box elder Archery tag that night! Seems pretty small minded and selfish to me, but I could believe wrong, it's happened once in before :grin:


Condescend much? Dang.

Yes, I do understand there is a difference. I also understand that we don't always get what we want in life, and I don't cry about it. It's interesting that a person complaining about not getting exactly what they want is calling me small minded and selfish.

Like I said, if someone really wants to hunt elk this year, they can. Plenty of tags still available. I'm terribly sorry it isn't EXACTLY what you want. My most sincere condolences, it can be really hard when we don't always get things exactly as we want.

Funny story. My brother usually does a multi-season any bull tag. That's his preference and he likes to hunt a certain area close to him. Because of some work commitments yesterday he was unable to get an any bull tag. He still wanted to hunt elk, so guess what he did? Put on his big boy pants and bought a spike tag. Weird how that works, I know. But some people like hunting enough that they take a General season OTC tag for an area that isn't "theirs" hunting "older bulls" and just go hunt what is available. Some people choose to just complain and start calling people names on the internet. I guess everyone can choose which side of that they want to be on. It's America, after all.


----------



## Slayer

Vanilla said:


> I sometimes wonder if website crashes and fiascos like this morning are not necessarily purposeful, but preventative measures that could prevent are not taken to drive up interest.
> 
> There is just no chance there were 115,000 people in line this morning like I was told, even if every person was lined up on multiple devices.
> 
> Businesses use this type of stuff all the time. Create a false sense of demand and people will come flocking naturally.


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Slayer

DevilDog09 said:


> Get rid of the three season tag and you won't have this problem. It all started when they introduced the multi season hunt. All the archery only guys decided it would be fun to give the bow a rest and grab a rifle in October, and vica versa...the rifle hunters thought it would be fun to fling some arrows once their short rifle hunt ended. Get rid of the three season tag


Totally Agree!!!


----------



## backcountry

I get the disappointment, it sucks. Genuinely sorry for those who usually rely upon availability for at least a week.

To the notion that those of us against moving to draw should rethink..... I'm always open to that criticism. In this case I've seen these types of events shape policy before. Unfortunately, at some point, their is a level of unfairness baked in and it impacts people unevenly. The draw would fall into that category as well. 

At the end of the day we just need to be careful what we ask for because of a single and hopefully isolated event. If it happens several times than it's a different story. But people get to voice their concern.

If it does go to draw I just hope it's done in a way that favors those who didn't draw other species or preferential hunts.


----------



## Airborne

Vanilla said:


> Condescend much? Dang. all the time when warranted, but so do you, read your response below as an example
> 
> Yes, I do understand there is a difference. Yeah, I don't think ya do I also understand that we don't always get what we want in life, and I don't cry about it.Nobody is crying, people can complain and be disappointed, I think you are human and have most likely expressed those emotions a time or two in your life when stuff didn't go your way--or maybe you are a robot? It's interesting that a person complaining about not getting exactly what they want is calling me small minded and selfish.Funny thing is I got exactly what I wanted! I got my open bull tag yesterday, I have great internet and work at a computer so yeah, I could probably get an OTC tag every year they are offered BUT I am trying to put myself in someone else's shoes here--crazy huh
> 
> Like I said, if someone really wants to hunt elk this year, they can. Plenty of tags still available.Again there is a huge difference between hunting spikes and bulls--maybe you lack experience? I'm terribly sorry it isn't EXACTLY what you wantI did get what I wanted!if you are going to argue with someone pay attention to previous posts they make. My most sincere condolences, it can be really hard when we don't always get things exactly as we want.yep and an unfair system also sucks--why you are against giving everyone an equal opportunity at a tag is beyond me
> 
> Funny story. ok, I'm ready!My brother usually does a multi-season any bull tag. That's his preference and he likes to hunt a certain area close to him. Because of some work commitments yesterday he was unable to get an any bull tag. He still wanted to hunt elk, so guess what he did? Put on his big boy pants and bought a spike tag.that wasn't a funny story at all, although I am glad your brother has big boy pants? Weird how that works, I know.yes, putting pants on does work But some people like hunting enough that they take a General season OTC tag for an area that isn't "theirs" hunting "older bulls" and just go hunt what is available.yep, and some people like equality of opportunity for a public resource--are you against all draws? Some people choose to just complain and start calling people names on the internet.yes, I think you are being unreasonable and condescending yourself here bud, Iv'e seen you do it many many times in this and other wildlife websites, don't play the victim while flinging poo I guess everyone can choose which side of that they want to be on. It's America, after all.Yes, this is what having an opinion means? This totally reminds me of that scene in Infinity war--see below!


----------



## pollo70

Just to add to yesterday's online fiasco! I want to literally say it was a bunch of "Bull S**T"


----------



## Vanilla

Airborne, you’ll be okay snowflake. We have safe spaces like this for you. 

I’m trying to figure out how having the same system in place for everyone, publicizing it for months is not equal for everyone? I’m sure your superior intellect will help me understand. I’m sure...


----------



## Airborne

Vanilla said:


> Airborne, you'll be okay snowflake. We have safe spaces like this for you. What are talking about?--not sure why you are calling me a snowflake or talking about safe spaces? I didn't need any safe spaces when I was a paratrooper getting shot at in a foreign land for my country. Is this your go to phrasing when you disagree with folks on the internet? Honestly curious
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how having the same system in place for everyone, publicizing it for months is not equal for everyone? I'm sure your superior intellect will help me understand. I'm sure... So why do we have any draws at all? Why not everything at a first come first served? It's fine if you like the status quo and I get your sentiment but going forward with Utah's population increasing and only so many animals to hunt it will be inevitable that this moves to a draw. If you can't see that, then fine but it will happen


...


----------



## Vanilla

This is probably the first time I’ve ever called someone a snowflake. So no, it’s not my “go to.”

But like you, will do it when warranted. Like Rambo said, I didn’t draw first blood. Just remember that one. I can condescend with the best of them if I decide to. Thanks for your service, but don’t be a dink.


----------



## Brady

I have been hunting elk since 1972. Yesterday was such pathetic situation in my estimation . I always look forward to the elk hunt like a kid to Christmas. After yesterday's attempt to purchase an online permit I am to the point of why would I want to put myself through this any more. After being kicked out of the system at least a dozen times I gave up. It is to the point that if some changes are not made I may just quit. I myself would rather have a draw system than go through wasting all day beating my head against the wall. It continues to take all the enjoyment away from the hunt.


----------



## MooseMeat

Brady said:


> I have been hunting elk since 1972. Yesterday was such pathetic situation in my estimation . I always look forward to the elk hunt like a kid to Christmas. After yesterday's attempt to purchase an online permit I am to the point of why would I want to put myself through this any more. After being kicked out of the system at least a dozen times I gave up. It is to the point that if some changes are not made I may just quit. I myself would rather have a draw system than go through wasting all day beating my head against the wall. It continues to take all the enjoyment away from the hunt.


Ok, quit. I can promise one less hunter in this state, won't be missed. In fact, after yesterday's disaster, I think less hunters will be celebrated!


----------



## DevilDog09

Nope, get rid of the three season tag. I know it’s an anecdotal point on my part, but I have countless friends that used to be pure archery elk hunters, but have since jumped into the multi season tag just for the chance to hunt with a rifle. Same with rifle hunters, they want the chance to hunt with a bow on the extended after their 2 week rifle hunt has ended. You want to hunt elk, well, pick your poison - 4 months with a bow or two weeks wIt’s a rifle. The year before the three season tag came out, it took weeks for the anybull tags to sell out. And it ain’t Utah’s booming population; it’s been tracked and studied that the number of hunters is on the decline.


----------



## Brady

Thank you moose meat for the support really appreciate it.


----------



## Brady

Just wondering if I am the only person who feels this way. Why would I want to keep on if there is no enjoyment in the process. Not only that why would I want to drag my grandkids into the mess as I feel like the system is getting worse as time goes on.


----------



## Vanilla

Brady said:


> Just wondering if I am the only person who feels this way. Why would I want to keep on if there is no enjoyment in the process. Not only that why would I want to drag my grandkids into the mess as I feel like the system is getting worse as time goes on.


Yesterday was a total joke. No doubt about it. But yesterday will not impact my enjoyment of the process at all.

And the division gets enough $10 applications fees from me. They don't need 2-4 more every year so we can not draw a silly spike tag in this draw some want so badly.

Like has been mentioned, this is not the first time the DWR website has had issues like this. I'm not on board unnecessarily changing the system to a draw so it can be just as big of a cluster, but more expensive.


----------



## Brettski7

Vanilla said:


> Yesterday was a total joke. No doubt about it. But yesterday will not impact my enjoyment of the process at all.
> 
> And the division gets enough $10 applications fees from me. They don't need 2-4 more every year so we can not draw a silly spike tag in this draw some want so badly.
> 
> Like has been mentioned, this is not the first time the DWR website has had issues like this. I'm not on board unnecessarily changing the system to a draw so it can be just as big of a cluster, but more expensive.


Agreed. Taking to a draw is dumb. Also getting rid of multi season is dumb. No need to do either one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

General season elk tags will go to a draw, the only question is going to be when will they do it. 

There are a lot of hunters who said that the general season deer tag would never be a draw, now look at what happened. First it was OTC with regions, then they split the regions into areas, now it is all draw. 

When you only have XX amount of tags with XXXXXX amount of people who want those tags it is inevitable.


----------



## backcountry

I think most people are disappointed in what happened yesterday. It was a waste of time for everyone, including those of us who could spend time monitoring our computers. It was a rage inducing level of incompetence.

I'd hope we'd find a way to productively channel that into constructive feedback to the department. What happens is ultimately outside my control but I'd rather see an outcome that doesn't meet my preferences because of hunter feedback than hunters turning against each other, in regards to this issue.

If someone leaves the sport because of an issue (or series of them) like this I'd hope to have sympathy. But I've seen this happen across multiple outdoor endeavors. I support tags and permits but I know from multiple other situations that going full draw isn't necessarily more equitable, better for the sport or resource, and often undermines buy-in from key constituents. It can work but it can also backfire. I also don't believe it's inevitable even if it's common.


----------



## Critter

For those of you who don't have FB or have access to Utah's DOW page here is what they just posted:

"Well, the online sales day didn't go as smoothly as we hoped.

We apologize for the frustrating experience that some of you had while trying to purchase elk permits yesterday. Lines were long and website traffic was high, but we want to serve you more efficiently. While we're still analyzing all the details, we are working to find solutions to ensure that things run smoother in the future."

From the comments it is what you would expect. Those who got through and had no problems are happy, those who waited and then got kicked out are ticked off.


----------



## prumpf

Yea it's not till there are 385,000 people in line that are waiting and others are potentially not having to wait and cut in line.

Whole system is a mess right now.

Got my multi season elk tag again hoping to get # 5 in 6 years.



RandomElk16 said:


> prumpf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you are in you can log back in with a different ID and buy tags for family, friends etc....
> 
> I am the only one that hunts but it shouldn't allow you to do anyone else besides your kids that are under 18. Just my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> You have always been able to "purchase for a different customer" anyways - so you really could do it all in one session if you want. So that is not a huge thing, I don't think.
Click to expand...


----------



## RandomElk16

prumpf said:


> Yea it's not till there are 385,000 people in line that are waiting and others are potentially not having to wait and cut in line.
> 
> Whole system is a mess right now.
> 
> Got my multi season elk tag again hoping to get # 5 in 6 years.


I'm not even sure 385K people in Utah hunt lol..

Their system would never be advanced enough to determine youth or in-household. So how do I wait in 2 lines, one for me and one for my son, on one device?

You don't. It makes sense. The numbers were artificial and the system was like every other DWR one - crappy.

But yay - now they move to the draw so they can cost us another BS $10.


----------



## DevilDog09

Another fix - make a separate tag pool for non residents that they have to do a draw for. Residents should get preference in tags over non residents. So the xxxxx OTC tags should be for residents only, then set aside xxxx tags for non residents that they have to put in for.


----------



## Airborne

Hey Vanilla,

I declare a truce and will play nice if you will! :grin: Rambo is a great film--mainly the first one

Anyways here is my question to you--> what if next year it is a repeat of yesterday except more demand up front, what if the website is actually working perfect but they still sell out in less than a day or maybe even a couple hours. Would you still be for OTC any bull elk?

I will totally admit if this stays OTC next year (doubt it) and the panic buying subsides and we go back to any bull tags being available for two weeks then I will admit I am wrong and OTC should stay. 

I'm wondering if everyone would be good with a mad rush every year?

This is what I know--people don't get super mad at the DWR if there is a draw, that reason alone will hasten this to be put in the draw--Nobody likes being yelled at and the powers that be will try to minimize that going forward.


----------



## RandomElk16

Airborne said:


> Hey Vanilla,
> 
> I declare a truce and will play nice if you will! :grin: Rambo is a great film--mainly the first one
> 
> Anyways here is my question to you--> what if next year it is a repeat of yesterday except more demand up front, what if the website is actually working perfect but they still sell out in less than a day or maybe even a couple hours. Would you still be for OTC any bull elk?
> 
> I will totally admit if this stays OTC next year (doubt it) and the panic buying subsides and we go back to any bull tags being available for two weeks then I will admit I am wrong and OTC should stay.
> 
> I'm wondering if everyone would be good with a mad rush every year?
> 
> This is what I know--people don't get super mad at the DWR if there is a draw, that reason alone will hasten this to be put in the draw--Nobody likes being yelled at and the powers that be will try to minimize that going forward.


Even if they sell out I will take OTC over draw all day long.


----------



## Vanilla

Airborne said:


> Hey Vanilla,
> 
> I declare a truce and will play nice if you will! :grin: Rambo is a great film--mainly the first one


Truce agreement fully in place. Water under the bridge.



Airborne said:


> Anyways here is my question to you--> what if next year it is a repeat of yesterday except more demand up front, what if the website is actually working perfect but they still sell out in less than a day or maybe even a couple hours. Would you still be for OTC any bull elk?


Yes, I would. I think OTC opportunities are important. This is all we have left.



Airborne said:


> I'm wondering if everyone would be good with a mad rush every year?


I would be. Every year those general any bull tags have started selling out earlier and earlier. My guess on what happened yesterday is people saw posts on forums and social media about "117,000" or "350,000" people in line and instead of waiting until buying was convenient, they jumped on and purchased later in the day. A false sense of rush brought yesterday on, and I don't know that next year will be any different. A couple things they should clean up:

1- Don't let people into the virtual line before 8 am. That is the biggest thing I have a problem with. They said 8 am, and that should mean 8 am. Not 7:15 for some people. That was stupid.

2- Fix your IT issues. It's 2020 for crap's sake! Why they are operating like this is 1999 still is beyond me. So much wrong with the processes on this one from that standpoint.



Airborne said:


> This is what I know--people don't get super mad at the DWR if there is a draw, that reason alone will hasten this to be put in the draw--Nobody likes being yelled at and the powers that be will try to minimize that going forward.


I get mad at the draws every year! Particularly the anterless draw. I know the game with LE and OIL and what they've become, and I play them the way I choose knowing I won't draw many tags. But antlerless going to a 3-5 year wait period? Holy crap that is frustrating.

Also, I'm beginning to think more and more that the "mad dash" was anticipated and wanted by the powers that be. Why wouldn't the DWR want to add $10 to all 30,000+ (I never know how many unlimited archery elk tags are sold) OTC elk tag in the state? If they can create a controversy around the OTC situation, and turn it into a draw, they benefit. I hate conspiracies, but man, this one stinks a bit to me.

So in summary, yesterday was dumb. There are a lot of factors that might not be any different next year. I think general season elk should remain OTC forever, even if it means a mad dash for tags that sell out on the first day. Maybe next year or the year after I'm out backpacking without service the week OTC tags go on sale and I miss out. I won't change my mind. OTC on these tags all the way, and yes, that might make it difficult for some, but there are ways to get around that for everyone that wants to do it. When we talk about "fair," (whatever that word means...) I think OTC is as fair as it gets. Just my opinion.

Finally, I'll reiterate, anyone that REALLY wants to hunt elk this year can still do so. Unlimited archery tags and still a good number of spike tags left for the taking. How much does one want to hunt?


----------



## ckkone

Vanilla said:


> Truce agreement fully in place. Water under the
> 
> Finally, I'll reiterate, anyone that REALLY wants to hunt elk this year can still do so. Unlimited archery tags and still a good number of spike tags left for the taking. How much does one want to hunt?


Shhhh...


----------



## brisket

How many spike tags are left?


----------



## 2full

I agree 100 percent with not letting them start before 8:00. I thought that's how it was set up. I was up a 6. I would have jumped on early knowing that for sure.


----------



## APD

can't we compromise a little. it doesn't have to be just OTC or draw....
instead of a straight draw i would like to see more of a "thunderdome" style system in place. it would cut down on the number of hunters if "two men enter, one man leaves".


----------



## Critter

brisket said:


> How many spike tags are left?


I read on FB that a poster said that they were gone. But I haven't logged in to look

I was wrong they must of been talking about any bull tags.

There are 3600 spike tags left as of 6:48


----------



## backcountry

APD said:


> can't we compromise a little. it doesn't have to be just OTC or draw....
> instead of a straight draw i would like to see more of a "thunderdome" style system in place. it would cut down on the number of hunters if "two men enter, one man leaves".


I've been to a life size thunder dome event and it's not pretty. You'd probably have a bunch of lightweights like me just pick up full time wabbit hunting.

Life size rock em sock em robots.... I'm actually pretty good at that. I'll take my chances there.


----------



## bowgy

2full said:


> This whole thing was a bunch of bull$hit.
> 
> Us working people never had a chance. Tried to get in this am. Was a joke.
> Tried tonight and got: "any bull all sold out".
> Can't believe they all sold already. Take the stinking thing to a draw.
> At least that way EVERYBODY at least gets a CHANCE.
> 
> Us working people get screwed again.
> It is time to retire for sure.


That really sucks, if I knew I would have called you and got you one while I was in.


----------



## 2full

Thanks for the thought Bowgy. 
I'll be okay, I'll get me an archery tag. I just like being out and about. 
But, man did I get schooled. :shock:

Next year I'll take a vacation day for that day, and get in line at 6 am.


----------



## BigT

I'm still waiting for the DWR to call me and let me know that some good fellow surrendered their LE black powder elk permit and I was the next in line!

Judging by how fast these general season permits sold out, that slim chance of getting that call is probably much slimmer! 

I did jump in there to the DWR site a minutes ago and got right in without a 38000 person line! There were just over 3400 spike tags remaining.


----------



## Critter

Then they have sold another couple hundred in a few hours..


----------



## Ray

Next year I’ll get three season spike to go along with my dedicated. Or at least, I better draw a dedicated with 2 **** points!


----------



## BigT

Ray said:


> Next year I'll get three season spike to go along with my dedicated. Or at least, I better draw a dedicated with 2 **** points!


I was hoping to draw dedicated next year with two points, but since they didn't allocate a single tag to the unit I hunt, it likely pushed this unit to 3-4 points.

Uggg


----------



## Critter

If you are putting in for a popular unit for your DH then you might wait a few more years than 2. 

That's where you need to broaden out your hunting areas. Back when Utah was a general season deer tag that could be used from one end of the state to the other we made use of that advantage. If we were not seeing what we liked in one area we would pack up and move. That's how I started hunting the Henry Mountains, Deloris Triangle, and Book Cliffs for deer. I hunted all of them on a general hunting license. 

One year we didn't like the looks of what we were seeing on the Henry Montains so we packed up and went to Diamond Mountain up by Flaming Gorge. We got locked out of The Deloris Triangle's access road so we started hunting the Book Cliffs. 

So now I can hunt just about any unit in the state since I have hunted most of them except for the northern ones up by the Idaho border. 

You can get to know new units by finding a fishing spot in them and going fishing for a weekend and then riding around on the roads. 

The big thing is that you need to be ready to be mobile if you can't draw the units that you want and you want to go hunting.


----------



## Ray

Critter said:


> If you are putting in for a popular unit for your DH then you might wait a few more years than 2.
> 
> That's where you need to broaden out your hunting areas. Back when Utah was a general season deer tag that could be used from one end of the state to the other we made use of that advantage. If we were not seeing what we liked in one area we would pack up and move. That's how I started hunting the Henry Mountains, Deloris Triangle, and Book Cliffs for deer. I hunted all of them on a general hunting license.
> 
> One year we didn't like the looks of what we were seeing on the Henry Montains so we packed up and went to Diamond Mountain up by Flaming Gorge. We got locked out of The Deloris Triangle's access road so we started hunting the Book Cliffs.
> 
> So now I can hunt just about any unit in the state since I have hunted most of them except for the northern ones up by the Idaho border.
> 
> You can get to know new units by finding a fishing spot in them and going fishing for a weekend and then riding around on the roads.
> 
> The big thing is that you need to be ready to be mobile if you can't draw the units that you want and you want to go hunting.


Amen to that. I put in for where I can draw, not so much what my first choice is. That's why I got an archery box elder tag this year &#128514;


----------

